# Descargar el flyback de un monitor



## eneas_arg (Jul 21, 2007)

Siguiendo los pasos que encontré en una página web, intenté descargar el flyback de un monitor viejo puenteando la masa con el interior de la sopapa esa que hay encima del tubo. Pero no se produjo ninguna chispa ni escuché el sonido de una.. y no se si es que estaba descargado de antes o si estoy haciendo algo mal. El monitor lleva apagado más de un año.. puede ser que se haya descargado solo en ese tiempo? Y para la masa usé la misma carcaza metálica, puede ser que tenga que usar otra cosa? Al menos el cable de tierra de la alimentación está conectado a esa carcaza. Espero que alguien me aclare esas dudas.. porque hasta no estar totalmente seguro de que no hay peligro, no me animo a tocar nada..
Bueno, desde ya gracias..


----------



## El nombre (Jul 22, 2007)

Por las fugas, igual estaba descargado. Pasa lo mismo que un condensador, lo cargas y al tiempo se descarga. El aire es conductor, muy malo pero lo es.

Saludos


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jul 22, 2007)

haces bien ,aunque despues de un año puede estar descargado yo siempre me aseguro, no es que caigas muerto como un saco de patatas pero es bastante molesto.

Simplemente toma un destornillador y lo atas con un trozo de hilo al chasis metalico y lo introduces por debajo de la ventosa hasta llegar al centro y listo ya puedes sacar la ventosas con todas las garantias. La ventosa lleva una pinza metalica en el interior le debes buscas cun poco la forma para que salga.


----------



## eneas_arg (Jul 23, 2007)

Gracias por responder.. ya lo saqué y salió todo bien. Tengo una duda más.. Una vez que está separado del tubo, si lo vuelvo a conectar sigue quedando cargado? Osea, separé el cable rojo que iba al tubo y también el neutro que va a la plaqueta que está al final del tubo. Lo encendí unos segundos y después lo quise descargar y de nuevo no hubo ninguna chispa.. Es normal o significa que el flyblack está roto?


----------



## El nombre (Jul 23, 2007)

Ultimamente las descargas de los carritos del carefour son mas peligrosas.

Saludos


----------



## electronica-2000 (Dic 7, 2007)

jaja pero es cierto los carros de carrefour te revolean a la mierda...  
yo los descargo contra el disipador q esta alado del flyback.
salu2


----------



## Jos1957 (Dic 7, 2007)

electrinica-2000 dijo:
			
		

> yo los descargo contra el disipador q esta alado del flyback.
> salu2



Esa es una muy mala idea. Descargar los tubos al disipador muy fácilmente puede quemar un componente. - 
Lo ideal es descargarlo directamente hacia el ACUADAC que es el recubrimiento conductor que poseen los tubos y que está rodeado por un cable tipo malla. Se conecta en esa malla un extremo de un cable (por ejemplo uno de los cables del tester) y con el otro extremo, aislado por supuesto, se descarga el interior del hoyo donde se encuentra conectado el "chupete" que proviene del Fly-Back.


----------

